# preservatives on cheese



## esterov

Hi,
I need to insert in a cheese label the name of preservatives used on the surface of rind.
I "create" this sentece:
*tartósítószerek - sajt felületén használják*: .....
is grammatical correct? I've a doubt on "használják", is it only for plural?

thanks in advance
Fran


----------



## Puppancs

I can hardy imagine that I have ever seen a food label like that.
I think *Tartósítószerek:. . .* is fair enough if we're talking about a simple cheese label.
As for *használják*, that is pural but means *they use*.
*A sajt felületén használt tartósítószerek:...* means *Preservatives used on the surface of cheese are:...
*Hope this help.


----------



## Zsanna

I wouldn't say a "sajt felületén" because it could give the impression that it is not in the part you can peel off, but on the bit that you eat.

The difficulty is in naming the_ rind_ in Hungarian.... I don't think what is called colloquially *bőr *(_skin_) would be used on a label but* héj* (_peel_ - given by the dictionary) does not sound perfect, either. 

Nevertheless, maybe not impossible: *a sajt bőrének/héjának tartósítószerei:* _preservatives of the rind of the cheese_. 
The plural is good if there are at least two items listed.

I could also imagine the following: *a sajt bőre/héja tartalmaz ....t, és ....t *(_the rind of the cheese contains ... and ..._- the names of the preservatives in Accusative). In spite of the Accusative, it sounds better than the previous, although a lot better than what we are used to on labels nowadays.


----------



## esterov

Maybe the Hungarian for rind is "kéreg" as I find in the codex alimentarius and as in the sentence "Nem ehető kéreg." always refering to cheese.
I need to declare they are used in the surface because, if not, the product with preservatives on it would not be really "cheese" (only few preservatives are permitted in few products).
In this case one of the preservatives used is _E235 Natamycin_ and on the web I found this definition: _(tartósítószer, gömbaölő hatású, sajtok felületén használják)_ that is why I would prefer to use the word surface.
 The sentence *A sajt felületén használt tartósítószerek:* seems to be the nearest to this definition.

thanks to all
F.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello esterov,

I understand if you prefer the above version ("inoffensive" - even if I agree with Puppancs that you can't see a thing like that written on a label in general) and avoiding translating "rind" (it may not be necessary) but there is no way of telling that from the context you provide. (Nor is it possible to know_ what kind of rind_ we are talking about.)

_Kéreg_ is certainly a good word for rind, especially if it is part of cheese and appears towards the end of fermentation. It is harder then the inside of the cheese and often different in colour from it. It is not the sort you can peel off, however, it is edible just as well as not. Depends on the cheese. (See e.g. here)


----------

